# Need help with insulin...humulin R / Novolin R ?



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 25, 2017)

I recently found out you can legally purchase novolin R (medium release) insulin in my state from any pharmacy and it's dirt cheap. But I'd like to learn more first because I've heard the dangers of slin and hypocoma etc..also Humulog or any other fast acting skins are illegal otc in my state and require Rx otherwise I'd go that route but not an option atm

My questions are, how would I best use novolin R? 

How many iu's a day? 

Does dose timing matter? 

Do you need to eat carbs after dosing? 

How about dosing along side GH? Does that change dosing times?  


Any info is appreciated


----------



## Jin (Jul 26, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I recently found out you can legally purchase novolin R (medium release) insulin in my state from any pharmacy and it's dirt cheap. But I'd like to learn more first because I've heard the dangers of slin and hypocoma etc..also Humulog or any other fast acting skins are illegal otc in my state and require Rx otherwise I'd go that route but not an option atm
> 
> My questions are, how would I best use novolin R?
> 
> ...




Good God man, put down the pins and give the rest of us a chance. Don't you think you're big enough?

:32 (18):

What is dirt cheap? When i looked into it it was about $140, can't remember how many iu


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 26, 2017)

Fast acting would work better in my opinion. It would be easier to calculate when to eat carbs/sugars than something that acts slower. Those slower acting insulins(not sure if thats a word) are made to help control blood sugar for a longer period of time for those with diabetes and pancreas issues.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 26, 2017)

Jin said:


> Good God man, put down the pins and give the rest of us a chance. Don't you think you're big enough?
> 
> :32 (18):
> 
> What is dirt cheap? When i looked into it it was about $140, can't remember how many iu




You're probably right...but I want to step on stage by this time next year so I wanted to go big this winter. I'm still not 100% set on doing slin by any means ..just wanted to learn more but I just realized this is a pretty loaded question and prob shoulda dm'd to someone. My walamart pharmacy sells medium release which is still pretty fast acting novolin R for $22 a vial..which is what made me curious to learn more. 


I just hoppes on GH for the first time low dose am and Pm so I just figured maybe I'd make the most of it by adding slin after I found out this info in my state...but we'll see maybe I'll hold off for now


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 26, 2017)

Novolog is a better option, IME but ye need a script.

I always ran slin post workout - some prefer pre-workout but I don't need another variable to account for while I'm training.

With Novolog, the 'peak' occurs in most within 1-2 hours and its clear of yer system within 4 hrs. Helpful as ye need to be hyper-focused on the foods ye take in while the slin is in yer system.

I never went above 10 IUs personally. I've seen some who went well beyond that & didn't die, but for me I never felt the need / saw the benefit.

Have carbs with ye at all fookin times. Glucose tabs, Gay-tor-aide, etc.

Most will tell ye to keep with the 10 grams carbs per 1 IU slin ratio at first/ while ye learn how yer body reacts. I tapered that a bit but never went below 8 grams carbs per IU.

No fats during the 'slin window' (your Novo R will have a longer window so keep this in mind when ye plan yer diet). High protein & split yer carbs up into meals during the slin window typically starting with a carb / protein shake immediately after pinning. From there, think chicken & rice for a few meals until the slin has cleared.

Read up quite a bit before jumping in. I would also suggest ye get hands on Novolog instead of the Novo R if yer going to pop yer cherry - just easier to manage IMO.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 24, 2017)

Im not anyone to take advice from on this topic but Ive been reading a lot on it and short acting is best for learning insulin so humulinR and you would want to start with 2iu and work your way up but don't ever go past 10iu unless you have a full understanding on it. Also your going to want to take in 10gs of carbs for each iu when you start to notice the effects and how your body takes to it you can adjust your carb intake lower then 10g but would not go lower then 8gs of carbs. When starting your going to want to use it post workout then 15min after you pin you want to get those carbs into you. Your only using this as a shuttle of amino acids to your muscles and this is all I can tell you other then that its very dangerous and you should have a full understanding of insulin before ever using.


----------

